# boiled beef or chicken for snack???



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Hallo everyone how you guys doing lately? I am thinking to give some of the boiled beef or chicken as a treat during the day time for my 4 years and 5 months old boy while he is still on kibbles on both morning and night meals. Is that ok for me to do that? I cant find any treats that only contain meat all of them are made with liver or grain ingredients. My boy is allergy to grain and also he cant handle too much liver ingredient.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

sure, you can do that. You could cut them into tiny pieces (size of your pinky fingernail) and freeze them. In the AM you could take a few bits to thaw, and use them for treats.


----------



## Cookie_chihuahua (Mar 17, 2015)

Does the meats have to be fully cooked and storage them into the freezer or just the refrigerator?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would use cooked meat. You could freeze most of it, and gradually take out some each day to use.


----------

